# Slow Cooker Baked Beans



## js0813 (Sep 3, 2018)

Just thought I’d post this since we were talking about these earlier, and Spousal Six found her recipe.  Haven’t made them in a while.

—Ingredients—


1 pound dry navy beans
1/3 cup molasses
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar
1 teaspoon mustard (dry)
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 medium white onion (or half a vidalia if in season)
Heavy handful of small chunks of trimmings from the smoker (beef or pork)
—Prep—

Place beans in large bowl, and add enough water to coverband and let sit overnight.  If using pressure cooker, skip this step and just rinse beans good. Drain and move beans to slow cooker.  Mix together the molasses, vinegar, mustard, sugar, pepper, and a couple (2 or 3) tablespoons of water in a bowl, and pour over the beans. Next peel and quarter the onion, and add to beans with the trimmings.  Gently stir to mix.  Let cook on low for about 6 hours (more if needed).  Add water to beans and bring slow cooker to high if they are too thick or dry.  If using pressure cooker, cook the beans according to the temp/time for your cooker instead of all day.


----------



## AllAces (Sep 3, 2018)

Great way to do beans. I might throw in some hickory smoked bacon. Minus the beans, the sauce wouldmake a good mop for ribs.


----------



## js0813 (Sep 3, 2018)

Now that’s a solid idea AllAces...makes me wanna do some ribs now. I’ve never actually made them with bacon.  Don’t know why, just never had.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 4, 2018)

Sounds great. I’m looking forward to trying the recipe.


----------

